# Libro con todas las horas de los países del mundo!



## odelllp (Feb 21, 2003)

Saludos, amigos una vez más...
Por aquí molestándolos nuevamente, y es que quiero hacer algo. Quiero tener en un libro de excel todas las horas de la mayoría de los países del mundo, en una Columna podría tener PAIS en otra HORA, y en otra la ZONA HORARIA...
He estado utilizando una fórmula que se llama AHORA() me devuelve la hora de mi sistema, estamos OK, Pero si quiero sumarle o restarle la hora de otros países, no lo hace, Estoy en Costa Rica y son las 9:22:00 am, En Miami son las 10:22:00 pero cuando a la fórmula le digo que sume ese dígito no lo hace.
Gracias por el tiempo de molestia.
Odelllp™


----------



## LEONEL (Feb 21, 2003)

Utiliza la funcion HORA() y la funcion MINUTO() Una sugerencia
=HORA(AHORA())+X & MINUTO(AHORA())
La X es el valor de tu columna de Hora de la ciudad !supongo¡ que es la diferencia de tu zona horaria con "Z" ciudad
Ahora esta funciones no se actualizan automaticamente solo cada vez que hay un recalculo, o con calculo manual,
mediante código se puede hacer,
solictale a JUAN PABLO que es un diablo para eso.


----------

